# Any Kinder goat breeders here? I'm new!



## BlazeOfGloryKinders (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi y'all! I'm new here and have just acquired my first pair of Kinder goats, one will be kidding in April. I was looking for fellow Kinder folk and hoping to continue learning here! My first question is which disbudding iron would you guys recommend for this breed? X30 or X50?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to TGS! :wave:

I don't have Kinders but I'm sure there are others on here who do.


----------



## BlazeOfGloryKinders (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Welcome....I have a Kinder doe in my avatar pic...


----------



## BlazeOfGloryKinders (Mar 3, 2013)

A very nice looking one! Do you plan to breed?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

No....I have a Pygmy/Fainter cross (I think) buck and some Nubians but they wuoldn't be true kinders because of the buck being a possible cross. But I love her size...it's not too big or too small. She has a lot of personality too...believe me!She is my favorite goat  Shhh....don't tell the others!

Here is a link to a thread about her....with pics...http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f218/suggestions-pushy-goat-139418/


----------



## BlazeOfGloryKinders (Mar 3, 2013)

Lol! I won't tell. I love fainters, Nubians and Pygmys on there own, but Kinders are my favorites My doe is a big time talker! When she wants her feed she says"no, no, no" and if Im doing something other then attending to her, she seems to be saying "Ma, what what what" lol.


----------



## BlazeOfGloryKinders (Mar 3, 2013)

I tried posting on the other thread, but my phone wouldn't let me. Bailey is a dollface! Im so happy you got her out of the mess she was in! Im sure she will be fine with the boys


----------



## CandyMountainGoats (Apr 10, 2013)

We have kinders and we have used the x50 with a smaller tip and just bought the x30 The x30 is THE BEST for kinders. It made the job so much faster and easier.


----------



## BlazeOfGloryKinders (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you! Wonderful to see more Kinder folks!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

BlazeofGlory or CandyMountain, would you perhaps have time to post some pictures of some of your Kinders? I have 3 fabulous girls out here, but I don't have a clue what they are. I know they are some type of dairy breed. At first I thought they were Saanan's, but a lady I know that raises Saanan's said no. So I did some more searching and I'm wondering if they aren't Kinders. I know they are not Nubian, LaMancha, Nigerian, Toggenberg, Oberhasli, or Alpine. I bought all 3 of them, but I have no history for them. I will try to post some pictures of them tomorrow. I've had them for several years, and they are wonderful mothers, good milkers, and just good girls, I would just like to know what they are. Thanks!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a kinder doe and a kinder buck. Will be getting another kinder doe and quite possibly her 2 kids, born just Saturday. I do have a question.... I have 2 Lamancha/Nubian does that my kinder buck bred, one is due next week... Can the kids still be considered as kinders? Just wondering since kinders are Nubian & pigmy mix, the only odd ball breed would be Lamancha. The girls are 50/50 I guess I can advertise the kids as goat muts I do like the kinder breed, they are a lot easier to handle especially if it's just one person handling them... I will most likely be selling the big girls, and just go with strictly kinder


----------



## CandyMountainGoats (Apr 10, 2013)

Janeen128 - my guess is that they would be considered mutt goats from everything I have heard about Kinders. Nothing wrong with a mutt 

GoatCrazy - I am attempting to put kinder pictures up, but I am new to this as of yesterday so here goes...

The picture is my kinder doe on her FF with 2 does and a buckling


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice looking family So cute..... The doe looks like my Peppermint except mine is a pepper color

I agree I will sell the kids as mutts.... Who knows maybe I'll keep some of their kids, I am curious if mutts make good milkers


----------



## BlazeOfGloryKinders (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey everyone, sorry I havent been around... Had a terrible tragedy, my expecting Kinder doe contracted Caprine Pneumonia and we lost her along with her unborn kids... I have an unregistered doe and my buck still, but she was my only KGBA Kinder. My family and I are heart broken... 

CandyMountain, your goats are beautys<3


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry BlazeofGlory. 



CandyMountain, your girls and their kids are beautiful!


----------



## CandyMountainGoats (Apr 10, 2013)

Awful!! Sorry Blaze!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sooo sorry Blaze of Fire!!! That is sad Mine are like my kids I couldn't imagine....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oops. Sorry I put Blaze of fire, I meant Blaze of Glory.


----------

